# Yoga in The Greens



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Mrs Lamp has espied a group of ladies in our block in The Greens meeting for candlelit yoga at dusk 2/3 times per week. She's interested to join them infrequently from time to time (whenever I can be back home early enough to look after our son). Not wishing to disturb their session, I've not yet managed to time it right to enquire who is running the sessions and how my wife might participate. Does anybody know?

Thanks, Lamp


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Is possibly Noura as she is a yoga instructor living at The Greens. Just google 'noura' and 'yogilates' and you should be able to find her


----------

